# Cockapoo afraid of being petted by strangers



## Claire&Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, wondered if anyone has experienced a fearful phase in their puppy? Cooper has only recently become scared of strangers petting him. He is nearly 9 months old and was neutered at 6 months. Cooper is friendly and excitable when new people visit us at home but when out walking if he meets a stranger backs away as soon as they try to pet him. He can come round if they offer their hand for a sniff and let him take his time and on hos terms and I have asked others with dogs to give him one of his treats to get him to trust in people he doesn't know again. We have no idea what has caused this - I have 3 children so house full of children so used to noise and he walks the daily school walk around other people. Just wondering if I should give him time to come out of this phase or whether I should seek out a professional trainer?

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm, it's a tough one because you want him to be fine with people yet with cockapoos, maybe more than with other dogs, they are so in tune to us that any "deal" you make of it will be sure to turn it into an even bigger deal. I think I'd go to a dog kind of place and have someone walk ahead prescreening "volunteers" to offer him a bent knee, a gentle pat, some affection and a tiny treat. Thankfully most people these days will ask if they can pet before they do so you can always say no if he isn't confident enough.

On the up side, a barreling ahead, jumping up, certain that the whole world is there to pat him is difficult too. We have one of those!


----------



## Claire&Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi , thanks for this. Have been going to training and trainer explained that some dogs just don't like strangers petting their head. She suggested letting him work it out as could be an adolescent dog phase and to let him be. He is fine if someone strokes the side of his face, chin etc. Depends how he is feeling, sometimes a sniff of someone's offered hand and he is willing to be patted on the head, other times he backs away as if saying "that's my space!". Funnily enough if someone comes to the door and in the house he is all over them, jumping up for attention. If only they could talk - they're just like toddlers! 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey's mom (Dec 28, 2017)

My Janey is the same way, but she has been like that since she was a small puppy. We have taken her out a lot to have people pet her in various public places, which has helped some. She has gotten a lot better as she has gotten older (9 mo now) but still shies away at first. When people come to the house she does the same thing, but after about 15 minutes she warms up to people.


----------



## maggiePOO (Jul 13, 2018)

My Maggie is the exact same. She is 9 months old and mixes with loads of other people but still cowers when a stranger approaches to pet her. Especially with kids.

We are just going to go with the flow as i dont see it as a problem for us. 

I tell my kids not to talk to strangers and Maggie seems to have also taken this aboard


----------



## Claire&Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you for your comments - its reassuring to know it might be a trait in some cockapoos & not something we may have inadvertently done to affect our Cooper. I have been taking Cooper to obedience classes for a month where the instructor is keen to have all dog owners at the class to come up to Cooper & give him treats every week - this is to associate good things with new people & build his confidence. Have actually seen a difference, although he is still wary of new people aporoaching him but will grudgingly accept a little pat (although so am I and wonder if he can sense it too!) Taking the approach that if he is unsure of a situation & wants distance then I follow his lead and we move away. I'm sure with patience & time all our wee poos will be fine x

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------

